# Canon U.S.A. Brings Its Digital Imaging Solutions To PhotoPlus Expo 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 23, 2014)

```
<p><i>On Display for the First Time in the U.S. will be the New Cinema EOS C100 Mark II Digital Video Camera, EOS 7D Mark II and PowerShot G7 X Digital Cameras along with the Latest in Lenses and Professional Printing Solutions</i></p>
<p><b>NEW YORK, October 23, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will demonstrate its latest digital camera optics and printer lineup, including the recently announced EOS C100 Mark II Digital Video Camera, at PhotoPlus Expo 2014 in the Jacob K. Javits Convention Center in New York City, October 30 – November 1, 2014 in <b>Booth #121</b>.</p>
<p>Visitors to the Canon booth will have the opportunity to see the new EOS C100 Mark II, the latest addition to the Company’s Cinema EOS line of professional Super 35mm digital cameras. Additionally, PhotoPlus Expo attendees can try, firsthand, the powerful new EOS 7D Mark II Digital SLR camera, the full line of Canon EOS and Cinema EOS cameras, EF and CN-E lenses, Canon’s professional and consumer camcorders, and the latest in PowerShot cameras including the new PowerShot G7 X. The Company will also be showing its gallery of PIXMA PRO and imagePROGRAF large format professional inkjet prints and will feature stunning images from Canon’s Explorers of Light, as well as live printing demonstrations throughout the show.</p>
<p>For the first time at PhotoPlus Expo, the Canon booth will feature images from the Austin, TX, and Seattle, WA, portions of the 2014 PIXMA PRO City Senses Tour. Attendees can experience this interactive image gallery that brings the printed image to life through the senses of touch, taste, smell and sound. The PIXMA PRO City Senses Tour began in 2013 and this year traveled to three new cities — Boston, MA, Austin, TX, and Seattle, WA, with celebrity hosts and photographers Donnie Wahlberg, Michael B. Jordan, and Joel McHale.</p>
<p>Canon will continue its Live Learning Stage educational series with a combination of lectures and live photo shoots featuring professional photographers, videographers and Canon Explorers of Light. Professionals such as Scott Kelby, Alex Buono, Peter Read Miller, Adam Jones and Michele Celentano will discuss and demonstrate their personal expertise and share their experience with audiences. The Live Learning Stage presentation series, which is open to all attendees, will take place throughout the duration of PhotoPlus Expo. Canon will also host demonstrations of portrait lighting using Canon’s Speedlite system, time lapse video shooting, 4K video for still-frame output to PIXMA PRO-100 and imagePROGRAF iPF6400 printers, and an EOS 7D Mark II demonstration.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Canon Solutions on Display

</b>Attendees will be treated to stunning images in amazing detail and accurate color courtesy of the REALiS WUX6000 and REALiS WUX400ST LCOS projectors, casting images onto a large 130-inch screen. The demonstration will show how REALiS projectors can help professional photographers showcase their work in a large format to clients in studios and galleries to help them visualize for image selection or entice them to order large-format prints. In addition, a REALiS WUX400ST will be displaying a digital signage application running Canon commercials on a loop, an ideal solution for both advertising and education fields.</p>
<p><b>Canon CPS Lounge

</b>Canon Professional Services will once again host the CPS Lounge where Gold, Platinum and Cinema CPS members can have their Canon equipment (up to two current Professional DSLR bodies or lenses*) cleaned and checked during Expo hours starting Thursday, October 30th through Saturday, November 1st in <b>Room 2D12</b>.</p>
<p><b>CPS Lounge Hours during PhotoPlus Expo 2014:</b>

10/30 – 9:00 AM – 6:00 PM

10/31 – 9:00 AM – 6:00 PM

11/01 – 10:00 AM – 2:00 PM (equipment pick-up only, no new items accepted)</p>
<p>This exclusive lounge area also provides members with a product showcase and the opportunity for Gold, Platinum and Cinema CPS members to have one of their own images printed free, on a PIXMA PRO-1 or PIXMA PRO-100 printer, as well as a free imagePROGRAF Large Format Print (limit one imagePROGRAF and one PIXMA PRO print per qualifying member). A registration kiosk will be available in the CPS Lounge for new and existing members throughout the show. Those who sign up, upgrade, or renew a Gold or Platinum CPS Membership in the CPS Lounge during the show will receive an additional free clean and check coupon to be used at a later date.</p>
<p>Canon will also feature technicians directly in the Canon booth, performing CPS customer clean and checks. This area will highlight Canon’s “Support Matters” advertising campaign featuring peer-to-peer testimonials about Canon’s Professional Service and Support from professional photographers and cinematographers. For more information on CPS, visit <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/</a>. For more information on the “Support Matters” campaign visit: <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://pro.usa.canon.com/supportmatters" target="_self">pro.usa.canon.com/supportmatters</a>.</p>
<p>Follow Canon throughout the show <a class="bold_text underlink" href="https://twitter.com/CanonUSAPro" target="_blank">@CanonUSApro</a>. Use #CanonPPE2014 to join the conversation.</p>
<div><b>Canon 2014 PhotoPlus Expo In-Booth Speaker/Shooter Schedule</b></div>
<table border="1" width="517" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5">
<tbody>
<tr valign="top">
<td width="69"></td>
<td><b>Thursday,

October 30th</b></td>
<td><b>Friday,

October 31st</b></td>
<td><b>Saturday,

November 1st</b></td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>10:00 AM</td>
<td><b>Clay Blackmore</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
<td><b>Clay Blackmore</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
<td><b>Hanson Fong</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>10:45 AM</td>
<td><b>Kevin Shahinian</b>

Cinema with a DSLR

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Scott Kelby</b>

What’s New in Action!

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Peter Read Miller</b>

Sports, Illustrated!

Lecture Presentation</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>11:30 AM</td>
<td><b>Tyler Stableford</b>

Art From Cinema to Print

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Stephen Johnson</b>

Portraying an Exquisite Earth

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Alex Buono</b>

Live from NY it’s Alex Buono

Lecture Presentation</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>12:15 PM</td>
<td><b>Michele Celentano</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
<td><b>Ken Sklute</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
<td><b>Harry Benson</b>

Being There!

Lecture Presentation</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>1:00 PM</td>
<td><b>Adam Jones</b>

Wildlife &7D Mark II

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Peter Read Miller</b>

Sports, Illustrated!

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Michele Celentano</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>1:45 PM</td>
<td><b>Bruce Dorn</b>

Cinemaphotography

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Robert Farber</b>

Printing Art

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Adam Jones</b>

Wildlife &7D Mark II

Lecture Presentation</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>2:30 PM</td>
<td><b>Scott Kelby</b>

What’s New in Action!

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Jack Reznicki</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
<td><b>Vincent Laforet</b>

Transition from Photo to Filmmaking

Lecture Presentation</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>3:15 PM</td>
<td><b>Tim Laman</b>

Birds of Paradise

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Greg Heisler</b>

Potraiture

Lecture Presentation</td>
<td><b>Greg Heisler</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
<td>4:00 PM</td>
<td><b>Hanson Fong</b>

Live Shoot!</td>
<td><b>Tim Laman</b>

Birds of Paradise

Lecture Presentation</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
```


----------



## WoodyWindy (Oct 23, 2014)

So, what are the chances of a new Rebel model, with 70D/7D-II sensor tech, being announced in time for this show (i.e. next Mon/Tue...)?


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking forward to Tyler Stableford seminar next week!


----------



## bob118 (Oct 24, 2014)

Peter Reed Miller is my lecture that I want to see, I'll be there hopefully for front row seat love going to this Expo. So many great photographers at the Canon booth that I might not even see any of the show. I have to check out that 7D Mark II cause I'll have one of those in the near future.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

lookg foward too the 7D mark 2 8) ;D  sessions


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 24, 2014)

Wish I lived in NYC.


----------



## Glider (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi All

Ok what about new sensor tech ??? whether it is more res or more DR.


Regards

Jon

Ill say it again NEW Sensor TEC???


----------

